# Nouveaux PowerBook



## macboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Que pensez vous des nouveaux powerbook 

2 versions du 12 pouces
un avec combe et l'autre sans combo
il passe de 1.33 à 1.5
et passe à 512 ram


15 (combo ou superdrive)  
passe de 1.5 à 1.67 

17 pouces  (superdrive uniqueme) 
passe de 1.5 à 1.67 
ATI Mobility Radeon
9700 (128 MB DDR au lieu de 64)


en gros y a plus de possiblité pour chacun (le choix ou non du superdrive)
mais pas de changement radical...

les prix vt de 1 499$ à 2699$


----------



## macboy (31 Janvier 2005)

je me réponds à moi même suite à la news de mac g à l'instant

". Par contre, cette génération de PowerBook inclut deux nouveautés majeures : un système de protection pour les disques durs et la possibilité de faire défiler des pages via le Trackpad. Plus d&#8217;informations dans les minutes à venir..."

c majeur ça?? (je sais je suis méchant, mais y tjrs pas de grde différence entre un ibook et un powerbook)


----------



## canardo (31 Janvier 2005)

et aussi entree/sortie optique sur le 17'' mais pas sur le 15''


----------



## morden (31 Janvier 2005)

tout de meme entre l'ecran de meilleure qualité, la vitesse du bus, les ccartes graphiques ... tout de meme les powerbook sont des machines plus puissante que les ibook en terme de puissance brute et puissance graphique.

tu peut faire beacoup de chose avec un pb que tu peut pas faire sur un ibook

etant moi meme l'heureux possesseur d'un ibook je ne denigre pas du tout cette machine qui correspond parfaitement à mon utilisation (pour l'autonomie par exemple)  

mais les deux gammes sonc clairement sur deux marché different ... c'est un peu cliqhé je sais 

quand j'ai acheté mon ibook j'ai hésité à prendre un pb 15" et finalement je l'ai pas pris : l'ibook etait mieux pour moi


pour ce qui est du trackpad moi je trouve ça super ! j'atendait ça depuis meme avant mon achat quand j'etait sur pc avec opera qui avait les raccourci de mouvement de souris 

je trouve ça enorme qu'on puisse enfin le faire sur un trackpad ! 

A part ça, mon boulot avance pas !!  !!


----------



## canardo (31 Janvier 2005)

maintenant quid de l'autonomie... ils annoncent encore 4h30 pour les 15".

a l'epoque du mien (1,25) ils disaient la meme chose, et je n'ai jamais atteint plus de 2h30.
alors j'ose a peine imaginer la realite de ce modele avec la conso des processeurs plus puissants..


----------



## chupastar (31 Janvier 2005)

Ce serait bien qu'il noux fasse la même chose que le trackpad de toutes les autres machines, je suis sûr que c'est faisable.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait bien qu'il noux fasse la même chose que le trackpad de toutes les autres machines, je suis sûr que c'est faisable.


c'est à dire ?


----------



## bibi78 (31 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait bien qu'il noux fasse la même chose que le trackpad de toutes les autres machines, je suis sûr que c'est faisable.



Quelle différence avec side track??


----------



## chupastar (31 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire ?



Pouvoir naviguer sur une page ou un gros document avec les ascenseurs sans avoir pour autant à déplacer le curseur sur celui-ci, mais simplement avec le Trackpad.



			
				bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle différence avec side track??



La différence avec SideTrack (qui, au passage, est un excellent outil), c'est le fait d'utiliser deux doigts pour accéder aux ascenseurs. Parce qu'avec SideTrack, il arrive que lors d'une utilisation "normale" de celui-ci, on entre dans la zone réservée aux ascenseurs, ce qui bloque momentanément l'utilisation du curseur.

Le fait d'utiliser la combinaison de deux doigts simultanément évite ce petit désagrément.


----------



## cham (31 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'utiliser la combinaison de deux doigts simultanément évite ce petit désagrément.



Et perso je trouve ça énorme !!! C'est vraiment d'une simplicité, d'une facilité, d'une évidence... Du Apple pur jus !   

J'avais essayé sidetrack quand c'était gratuit et je n'en étais que très moyennement satisfait. Mais cette nouvelle technique a l'air de combler toutes les lacunes de sidetrack (espace réservé sur le trackpad, configuration...). En espérant qu'Apple le généralise très vite aux autres portables. D'ailleurs sinon ça risque de faire grincer qq dents.


----------



## kisco (31 Janvier 2005)

sidetrack est payant ! mais ne fait exactement la même chose, c'est vrai.

sinon il y a aussi Bluetooth *2.0*!

et le "Sudden Motion Sensor", une sécurité contre les chocs pour le disque dur


----------



## bibi78 (31 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> La différence avec SideTrack (qui, au passage, est un excellent outil), c'est le fait d'utiliser deux doigts pour accéder aux ascenseurs. Parce qu'avec SideTrack, il arrive que lors d'une utilisation "normale" de celui-ci, on entre dans la zone réservée aux ascenseurs, ce qui bloque momentanément l'utilisation du curseur.
> 
> Le fait d'utiliser la combinaison de deux doigts simultanément évite ce petit désagrément.



Ok, mais moi je n'ai aucun problème avec side track, je m'en sert tous les jours et je le trouve parfait.


----------



## bibi78 (31 Janvier 2005)

sinon, moi qui voulais changer mon PB 17 1,33 (qui a presque 18 mois) il va falloir attendre encore 6 mois.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux garder ton 17" il est encore bien, je pense que pour le tracpad, il y aura une MAJ sustème prochainement


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Janvier 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> tout de meme entre l'ecran de meilleure qualité, la vitesse du bus, les ccartes graphiques ... tout de meme les powerbook sont des machines plus puissante que les ibook en terme de puissance brute et puissance graphique.



Certes, mais en restant dans le seul cas d'un iBook 12 boosté (avec BT, un gros disque dur, 256 de ram en plus, voir avec un graveur dvd externe) opposé à un PowerBook 12 superdrive; est-ce que les différences en faveur du PB (vitesse du disque, ram utilisée, résolution de l'écran, processeur, bt2, je dois en oublier) valent vraiment la différence de prix? :mouais: 
Oui je sais tout dépend des utilisations, mais mettons celle-ci de côté pour l'instant si vous voulez bien. 

Merci pour vos avis!   

A.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous !!!!

Les mise a jour sont pas mal, surtout la protection du DD et le fait que pour les options (d'avant), elles sont casiments de base maintenant.

L'augmentation du DD est une bonne chose, ainsi que l'augmentation du processeur.

Par contre, ce que je trouve dommage sur le 12", c'est que la barette intégrée, il aurait pu en faire une 512, au lieu de nous mettre une 256 dans le slot de libre.

Sinon, je trouve que c'est bien d'avoir baissé un peu les prix aussi.

Mais je trouve dommage que pour Apple, 1¤ = 1$ comparaison pour iLife et les autres nouveautés issues de la keynote de cette année.
Alors je pense que ca doit etre la meme chose avec les nouveaux PB.


----------



## kisco (31 Janvier 2005)

la plus grosse différence entre les iBook et PowerBook reste à mon avis la carte graphique !

sinon ce sont des petits détails qui ne font pas de mal et accélèrent le tout, mais surtout pour les opérations "lourdes"


----------



## Sinkha (31 Janvier 2005)

La mise a jour n'est pas trop mal, mais bon !!!!



On voit de suite que c'est une mise a jour forcé, histoire de faire plaisir en attendant mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> La mise a jour n'est pas trop mal, mais bon !!!!
> 
> 
> On voit de suite que c'est une mise a jour forcé, histoire de faire plaisir en attendant mieux.



Ouais c'est clair, c'est pour cela que je ne compte pas changer le miens pour le moment, a part si je trouve qqu'un qui me le rachete a un très bon prix.

Mais je préfère attendre le futur G5 ... lol


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est clair, c'est pour cela que je ne compte pas changer le miens pour le moment, a part si je trouve qqu'un qui me le rachete a un très bon prix.
> 
> Mais je préfère attendre le futur G5 ... lol


accroche toi bien, car madame irma qui s'y connait bien en Mac (elle prédit en entendant des voix dans iPod) m'a dit qu'il y aura des powerbook G4 doublecore avant    :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2005)

Ca sera tout aussi bien que des PWB G5


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> (je sais je suis méchant, mais y tjrs pas de grde différence entre un ibook et un powerbook)



Le powerBook a une mémoire cache de niveau 3 que n'a pas l'iBook.


----------



## chagregel (1 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le powerBook a une mémoire cache de niveau 3 que n'a pas l'iBook.




*ALU 12 POWAAAAAAAAAAA* 



_T'ain ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas faite celle la    _


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (1 Février 2005)

Salut,

J'ai actuellement un PowerBook 12" Rev.C : 1,33Ghz, 768Mo, 80Go, équipé extreme... Il date de fin octobre dernier.
La révision précédente à celle d'hier donc, avec config à la carte de l'Apple Store.

J'aime bien les nouveautés de la rev.D. Combien côte mon ordinateur actuellement?
Peut-être pourrais-je le changer? Avec les réductions, je peux avoir le tout nouveau avec 768Mo et le disque 100Go à 1500¤ tout compris (je peux avoir PME, éducation et réduc de 25¤ ).

Si la différence à mettre n'est pas trop énorme, je le change.

Merci


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (1 Février 2005)

Désolé, double-post.


----------



## Sinkha (1 Février 2005)

Moi ce que je trouve hyper marrant ici, c'est que les gens passe leur temps a attendre des mises a jour


----------



## minime (1 Février 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> je sais je suis méchant, mais y tjrs pas de grde différence entre un ibook et un powerbook



Entre janvier 2001 et octobre 2003 les deux gammes de portables n'étaient pas équipées avec le même processeur, la différence perçue était donc importante. Mais depuis que le G4 est passé dans l'iBook, et cela ne date pas de la semaine dernière, il n'y a jamais eu une énorme différence entre les deux machines si on se contente de survoler les specs en faisant uniquement attention à la fréquence.

- octobre 2003 : iBook G4 800 MHz/*1,0 GHz* | PowerBook G4 *1,0 GHz*/1,33 GHz
- avril 2004 : iBook G4 1,0 GHz/*1,2 GHz* | PowerBook G4 *1,33 GHz*/1,5 GHz
- octobre 2004 : iBook G4 1,2 GHz/*1,33 GHz* | PowerBook G4 *1,33 GHz*/1,5 GHz
- janvier 2005 : iBook G4 1,2/*1,33 GHz* | PowerBook G4 *1,5 GHz*/1,67 GHz
- avril 2005 : iBook G4 1,33/*1,46 GHz* | PowerBook G4 *1,5 GHz*/1,67 GHz ???

Et c'était la même chose à l'époque du G3 (par ex. en 2000 : iBook 366/466 MHz et PowerBook Pismo 400/500 MHz). Historiquement les machines sont souvent proches, sauf lorsque le portable pro bénéficie d'un nouveau proc avant son cadet. En lisant les specs plus en détails on constate quand même de nombreuses différences, fréquence du bus, cartes graphiques, résolutions d'écran, connectique&#8230;



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le powerBook a une mémoire cache de niveau 3 que n'a pas l'iBook.



Il n'y a plus de L3 depuis deux ans, mais entre-temps la quantité de mémoire cache niveau 2 est passée de 256 à 512 Mo.


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus de L3 depuis deux ans, mais entre-temps la quantité de mémoire cache niveau 2 est passée de 256 à 512 Mo.



Septembre 2003, mais sinon vi, y en a plus de la cache 3. Crotte de gnu !! :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2005)

C'est pas pour toi la crotte de Gnu hein MiniMe !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Certains nous parle de dual core G4 pour les futurs PB.
Je ne sais pas si ca présente un grand intérêt.
Alors pourquoi apple ne ferais pas le grand saut vers le G5 ?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Certains nous parle de dual core G4 pour les futurs PB.
> Je ne sais pas si ca présente un grand intérêt.
> Alors pourquoi apple ne ferais pas le grand saut vers le G5 ?


parce que tu pourrais cuire un oeuf sur ton PB tellement il sera chaud  :mouais: 
et qu'il aurait une autonomie de 20 minutes   


mais bon, je peuds comprendre ton impaatience c'est si bon de manger des oeufs au plat où on veut et quand on veut  :hein:


----------



## chupastar (1 Février 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Et perso je trouve ça énorme !!! C'est vraiment d'une simplicité, d'une facilité, d'une évidence... Du Apple pur jus !
> 
> J'avais essayé sidetrack quand c'était gratuit et je n'en étais que très moyennement satisfait. Mais cette nouvelle technique a l'air de combler toutes les lacunes de sidetrack (espace réservé sur le trackpad, configuration...). En espérant qu'Apple le généralise très vite aux autres portables. D'ailleurs sinon ça risque de faire grincer qq dents.



Je ne sais pas si Apple va généraliser ça sur les portable de la marque déjà sortit. Ca fera la différence avec le reste comme ça... Enfin je ne sais pas trop en fait.

Mais en tout cas, il y a bien un bon petit programmeur qui va pouvoir nous sortir ça assez facilement non?


----------



## chagregel (1 Février 2005)

Merci de parler de la nouvelle gamme des Powerbook et non pas du futur du Powerbook, ce n'est pas le forum Rumeurs ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Je ne comprends pas que sur les 12", Apple n'est pas changé cette barettes intégrée par une 512.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2005)

Question de couts


----------



## Tox (1 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas que sur les 12", Apple n'est pas changé cette barettes intégrée par une 512.



C'est pour cette raison que je trouve le PW 12" peu intéressant. En fin de compte, les specifications des deux 12" de la gamme Apple sont trop proches. Ce qui n'est déjà plus le cas avec le 15". A mon sens, seul les 32 Mo supplémentaires de la carte graphique sont un argument.

Et après avoir lu différents témoignages sur la chauffe engendrée par l'aluminium sur le 12" PW, je ne suis même pas certain que ce soit un avantage décisif.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Ca devient compliqué le choix pour le 12"

Je suis toujours hésitant, mais j'aimerais bien une petite mise a jour des iBook


----------



## fedo (1 Février 2005)

> C'est pour cette raison que je trouve le PW 12" peu intéressant. En fin de compte, les specifications des deux 12" de la gamme Apple sont trop proches. Ce qui n'est déjà plus le cas avec le 15". A mon sens, seul les 32 Mo supplémentaires de la carte graphique sont un argument.



pour moi l HDD rapide du powerbook 12" lui confere un avantage certain desormais. ca + la carte video la connectique, l ecran un peu meilleur et le look. certes mon avis est un peu oriente car en tant qu etudiant je peux avoir un reduction significative sur le powerbook.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Moi aussi, je peux avoir une réduction en tant qu'étudiant, mais ce ne sera pas le cas ad-vita eternam.


----------



## fedo (1 Février 2005)

d ailleurs est ce que tu sais a quel powerbook correspond l offre MIPE desormais car y a pas moyen de savoir si il est bien mon barette, BT 2.0 et clavier retroelaire ??????


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Je ne sais pas, car moi je prends une machine customisée sur Apple, et la tu as une réduction de 10%


----------



## iFredoc (1 Février 2005)

Je repète un post que j'avais fait sur Macplus

Je ne pense pas que ce soient les derniers PowerBook Apple avec des G4. En effet les derniers embarquent encore le PowerPC 7447A (512K de cache L2) gravé en 130nm qui consomme environ 21W à 1,5Ghz. Or FreeScale (ex Motorola) a déjà annoncé et "livré" des PowerPC 7448 (1Mo de cache L2), pin compatibles avec les 7447A, cadencés à partir de 1,5Ghz, gravés en 90nm et consommant deux fois moins (soit 10W pout 1,5GHz) ==> imaginez les conséquences en terme de rapport puissance/économie d'énergie. 
Avec le G5, Apple est loin du compte, puisque IBM n'a pas encore livré de G5 pour portable (descente automatique de fréquence et désactivation de certaines unités de calcul). Donc, comme le dit Rubinstein, un G5 pour portable, c'est pas pour tout de suite (à mon avis fin 2005/ début 2006) avec une mise à jour intremédiaire en G4 7448. 
En espérant avoir été assez clair.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

iFredoc a dit:
			
		

> Je repète un post que j'avais fait sur Macplus
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ce soient les derniers PowerBook Apple avec des G4. En effet les derniers embarquent encore le PowerPC 7447A (512K de cache L2) gravé en 130nm qui consomme environ 21W à 1,5Ghz. Or FreeScale (ex Motorola) a déjà annoncé et "livré" des PowerPC 7448 (1Mo de cache L2), pin compatibles avec les 7447A, cadencés à partir de 1,5Ghz, gravés en 90nm et consommant deux fois moins (soit 10W pout 1,5GHz) ==> imaginez les conséquences en terme de rapport puissance/économie d'énergie.
> Avec le G5, Apple est loin du compte, puisque IBM n'a pas encore livré de G5 pour portable (descente automatique de fréquence et désactivation de certaines unités de calcul). Donc, comme le dit Rubinstein, un G5 pour portable, c'est pas pour tout de suite (à mon avis fin 2005/ début 2006) avec une mise à jour intremédiaire en G4 7448.
> En espérant avoir été assez clair.



J'espère que tu as raison.
C'est vrai que le G5 n'est pas encore au point pour les portables, mais j'espere que ca viendra.


----------



## chagregel (1 Février 2005)

iFredoc a dit:
			
		

> Je repète un post que j'avais fait sur Macplus
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ce soient les derniers PowerBook Apple avec des G4. En effet les derniers embarquent encore le PowerPC 7447A (512K de cache L2) gravé en 130nm qui consomme environ 21W à 1,5Ghz. Or FreeScale (ex Motorola) a déjà annoncé et "livré" des PowerPC 7448 (1Mo de cache L2), pin compatibles avec les 7447A, cadencés à partir de 1,5Ghz, gravés en 90nm et consommant deux fois moins (soit 10W pout 1,5GHz) ==> imaginez les conséquences en terme de rapport puissance/économie d'énergie.
> Avec le G5, Apple est loin du compte, puisque IBM n'a pas encore livré de G5 pour portable (descente automatique de fréquence et désactivation de certaines unités de calcul). Donc, comme le dit Rubinstein, un G5 pour portable, c'est pas pour tout de suite (à mon avis fin 2005/ début 2006) avec une mise à jour intremédiaire en G4 7448.
> En espérant avoir été assez clair.



Salut et bienvenue sur MacGe, ici nous parlons des portables existant. Pour le futur des portables, merci de se diriger vers le forum Rumeurs.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2005)

Tres bien ces nouveaux PWB, quelle est le débit de Bluetooth 2.0?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Au fait, es-ce que quelqu'un a déja fait sa commande d'un nouveau PowerBook ???


----------



## Advanting (2 Février 2005)

Commande effectuée dès lundi soir pour un PB 12' - 1,256 Go de RAM. Livraison attendue dans 10 jours seulement &#8230; Apparement les commandes sont nombreuses !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Effectivement, les commandes doivent etre nombreuses.

En tout cas, a part si je trouve une ame charitable qui veuille acheter mon PB, je ne changerais pas le mien.


----------



## Brnml (2 Février 2005)

PB 12" / 768 RAM / DD 100 Go / SD

Commande passée le 16 janvier. Commande bloquée pour cause de mise à jour des PB. Commande mise à jour le 1er février (comme tout le monde j'imagine). Commande expédiée ce matin. Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que le transporteur se dépêche et ... patienter !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2005)

Tu nous feras des photos et test


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Ah oui des photos, ce serait cool.


----------



## Brnml (2 Février 2005)

Promis pour les photos. Mais patience : le délai estimatif de livraison annoncé par Apple est 8 à 9 jours ouvrables. Avec un peu de chance, il sera plus court.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Ok, on attends les photos avec impatience.
Par contre pour le délai plus court, je doute un peu.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, es-ce que quelqu'un a déja fait sa commande d'un nouveau PowerBook ???


 
Il est dans ma signature  

"Flight booked" le 03/02  

Ca devrait être ok pour le début de semaine prochaine, trop cool


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il est dans ma signature
> 
> "Flight booked" le 03/02
> 
> Ca devrait être ok pour le début de semaine prochaine, trop cool



Ok, ben on attends tes photos et tes impressions ...


----------



## wewe (3 Février 2005)

'tain il en veut des photos le fred....
mais à quoi ça sert des photos si ils ont à priori la même tronche?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Pour moi, commande passée mardi soir (config voir signature). Delais de livraison pareil... trop loooooooooooong !!! Sniffff 
Mais je posterai également des photos à la réception !


----------



## pim (4 Février 2005)

Vraiment bizarre que les délais soient aussi long ! Sur l'AppleStore, ils marquent pourtant 24 heures ! Vous avez commandé des options ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment bizarre que les délais soient aussi long ! Sur l'AppleStore, ils marquent pourtant 24 heures ! Vous avez commandé des options ??



Moi oui : 1Go de RAM...


----------



## Brnml (4 Février 2005)

wewe a dit:
			
		

> mais à quoi ça sert des photos si ils ont à priori la même tronche?


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé, mais pourquoi pas si ça peut faire plaisir ... 

n'est-ce-pas Yaya ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Février 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui : 1Go de RAM...


Ouaip moi aussi... un et modem adsl ethernet en plus! Bon ben j'suis parti pour de nombreuses semaines à attendre on dirait


----------



## Brnml (4 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment bizarre que les délais soient aussi long ! Sur l'AppleStore, ils marquent pourtant 24 heures ! Vous avez commandé des options ??


Oui, cela expliquant sûrement ceci. Mais c'est surtout la durée du transport qui est incompressible.
De plus, les commandes ayant été gelées pendant quasiment 15 jours (ce fut mon cas), il faut appurer ces derniières avant de livrer les nouvelles. Ce qui explique probablement les délais plus longs que d'habitude pour les commandes passées à partir du 31 janvier.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Mais je préfère attendre le futur G5 ... lol



Et oui...je prefere aussi attendre une vrai refonte de la machine...
Mais comme le dit Etudiant 69 un 2x1,5 en G4 et envisageable...Et me paraitrait tout aussi interessant....




ps:tiens Vincmyl tu as ete banni,M****....bon courage...


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et oui...je prefere aussi attendre une vrai refonte de la machine...
> Mais comme le dit Etudiant 69 un 2x1,5 en G4 et envisageable...Et me paraitrait tout aussi interessant....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oui mais alors bonjour l'autonomie


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais alors bonjour l'autonomie


de vincmyl ?


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de vincmyl ?


 
Qu'est-ce qu'il a fait vincmyl ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Le bi-pro sur un portable, je doute a cause de l'autonomie.
Donc ....

Enfin je ne sais plus trop.


----------



## chagregel (4 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il a fait vincmyl ?



[NE PAS COMMENTER] Il est à la cave 24h pour Flood [MERCI]


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Le bi-pro sur un portable, je doute a cause de l'autonomie.
> Donc ....
> 
> Enfin je ne sais plus trop.


 
perdu déjà dit


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> perdu déjà dit



Malgre tout il semblerai que ce soit le plus probable....un bi-pro...
sauf si ils arrivent a refroidir suffisamment le G5...
Mais selon apple ...le prochain PB embarquerait 2 pross de chez Freescale (enfin l'ancien Motorola...)



Pour la batterie .....Ils ont cas en mettre 2


----------



## chagregel (4 Février 2005)

C'est pas le forum rumeur ici  

_Bon je vais p'tet faire un peu de ménage_


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le forum rumeur ici
> 
> _Bon je vais p'tet faire un peu de ménage_



c'est vrai qu'on a un peu derape....
bon, on se reprend...


----------



## Macmao (4 Février 2005)

Moi ce sont les disques durs à 5400tr/min qui me titillent. A votre avis ils ont un cache de 8 ou 16mo? Ont-ils mis le toshiba 5400 tr/min à 16 mo que j'aimerais remplacer dans mon powerbook


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

C'est vrai qu'on dérape un peu, mais il y'a tout de meme un lien.

Sinon, es-ce que les écrans des nouveaux PB sont différents des anciens ( une améliorations ? )?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce sont les disques durs à 5400tr/min qui me titillent. A votre avis ils ont un cache de 8 ou 16mo? Ont-ils mis le toshiba 5400 tr/min à 16 mo que j'aimerais remplacer dans mon powerbook



bon,on va me dire que les a priori c'est pas bien....mais il semble qu'effectivement il y est mis un toshiba à 16mo...en meme temps un 7200 tours ce serait bien aussi....
concernant la dalle...j'aimerai bien savoir moi aussi si elle a evolue...?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Pour le disque dur, je suis casiment sur que c'est du 16 Mo de cache.

Et c'est vrai que pour les dalles, ce serait bien qu'elle ai évoluée. Un peu comme les nouvelles dalles des sony et autres Toshiba.
Des dalles dures, qui ne se raye pas, et qui ne s'abime pas facilement.

Et on sait que c'est possible maintenant.


----------



## Macmao (4 Février 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses   
La différence aurait elle été significative entre un 5400tr/min à 16 mo et un 7200tr/min à 8mo...
Le 7200 tr/min est il beaucoup plus rapide, le cache joue-il beaucoup? 

Bon sinon moi le 15" à 2000 euros je le trouve vraiment cool....
Un 15" j'en rêve et dire que c'est le prix auquel j'avais payé mon 12".... 
 :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses
> La différence aurait elle été significative entre un 5400tr/min à 16 mo et un 7200tr/min à 8mo...
> Le 7200 tr/min est il beaucoup plus rapide, le cache joue-il beaucoup?
> 
> ...



Et oui, avec un 7200 c'est mieux (en 16Mo evidemment c'est encore mieux...)

Ben,bon 15"....moi, je suis plus 12" mais le 15" est aussi excellent...
En plus avec ces nouveau prix ils sont vraiment attrayant.


----------



## yret (4 Février 2005)

Ayant l'"ancien " modèle ci-dessous référencé, le disque dur en 5400 trs/min est un Toshiba MK8026 GAX (cache ?) mais il a déjà été répondu que la taille de la cache ne joue pas, la vitesse oui !

Sinon, il n'y a pas de raison et rien qui indique qu'Apple ait touché à la dalle....


----------



## watanaiko (5 Février 2005)

ca y est une nouvelle version du powerbook.. il va falloir attendre pour la mise a jour complete du bon vieux powerbook... j'aimerais ceder, mais je vais patienter... car, c'est toujours comme ca : on cede et soudain le mois qui suit amene son lot de mauvaises nouvelles : genre la sortie du powerbook g5... alors patience et longuer de temps... en tout cas, cool le 12" a 1,5ghz... et les 15" et 17" a 1,67 ghz... j'ose esperer que bientot nous atteindrons les 2 ghz... mais, je me demande jusqu'ou on ira...
enfin, tout ca pour dire, que je patiente... difficilement, mais je patiente...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

watanaiko a dit:
			
		

> ca y est une nouvelle version du powerbook.. il va falloir attendre pour la mise a jour complete du bon vieux powerbook... j'aimerais ceder, mais je vais patienter... car, c'est toujours comme ca : on cede et soudain le mois qui suit amene son lot de mauvaises nouvelles : genre la sortie du powerbook g5... alors patience et longuer de temps... en tout cas, cool le 12" a 1,5ghz... et les 15" et 17" a 1,67 ghz... j'ose esperer que bientot nous atteindrons les 2 ghz... mais, je me demande jusqu'ou on ira...
> enfin, tout ca pour dire, que je patiente... difficilement, mais je patiente...




ben, comme beaucoup (moi compris) on patiente.....
Par contre si tu pouvais ecrire un peu plus gros....sur un 12" c'est minuscule....
d'ailleur je vais de ce pas commander un apple display 20"
allez hop!


----------



## Brnml (7 Février 2005)

Brnml a dit:
			
		

> PB 12" / 768 RAM / DD 100 Go / SD
> 
> Commande passée le 16 janvier. Commande bloquée pour cause de mise à jour des PB. Commande mise à jour le 1er février (comme tout le monde j'imagine). Commande expédiée ce matin. Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que le transporteur se dépêche et ... patienter !



Il arrive, le compte à rebours est commencé ! Il sera là demain avec un peu de chance ou plus probablement mercredi ...



> Activity	               Location	                         Date / Time (GMT)
> Shipment Picked Up	 (CNSHA30)	                02 Feb 2005 03:27
> Shipment Picked Up	 (CNSHA02)	                02 Feb 2005 06:48
> Depart Terminal	           (CNSHA02)	                  04 Feb 2005 16:55
> ...



Que l'attente est longue ! :sick:


----------



## Kid_Paddle (7 Février 2005)

moi il est toujours en open alors que j'ai passé commande le jour même (mais payement par virement, ils l'ont reçu le mercredi je crois)


----------



## mandrax_fr (7 Février 2005)

je viens de passer commande

PBG4 12/1.5/512/60/COMBO/APX/BT-FRA M9690F/A  *On or before 08/02/2005*

*en espérant que mon powerbook partira de Hollande et non pas de Simgapour*


----------



## Zeo14 (7 Février 2005)

> Shipment Picked Up (CNSHA30) 01 Feb 2005 04:07
> Shipment Picked Up (CNSHA02) 01 Feb 2005 07:12
> Depart Terminal (CNSHA02) 02 Feb 2005 16:55
> Arrive Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 04 Feb 2005 10:39
> Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 04 Feb 2005 13:47



Il prend son temps mais il se raproche...


----------



## Zeo14 (8 Février 2005)

Le livreur de TNT vient de m'appeler, il passe cet aprem.
Il aura donc mis 7 jours pour arriver.


----------



## Mathoov (8 Février 2005)

On attends les photos du déballage


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Février 2005)

Bon ça ne devrait pas tarder pour le mien alors, toujours rien sur le suivi TNT ...


Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 02 Feb 2005 08:00
Shipment Picked Up (CNSHA02) 02 Feb 2005 09:39
Arrive Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 07 Feb 2005 12:10
Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 07 Feb 2005 12:49


----------



## mandrax_fr (8 Février 2005)

je suis passé en shipped ce matin et voici mon statut K&N

*08 feb 05 30 60 departed from product source CNSHA30    
08 feb 05 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
08 feb 05 00 05 Data received from supplier CNSHA30*

ya plus qu'a patienter, je mise sur lundi prochain pour la livraison


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça ne devrait pas tarder pour le mien alors, toujours rien sur le suivi TNT ...
> 
> 
> Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 02 Feb 2005 08:00
> ...



toujours au luxembourg.....je crois DarkO qu'avant que ca arrive a Paris tu en as encore pour 3 ou 4 jours.........mais je veux pas te demoraliser.....  

En tout cas, on attend les photos....


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toujours au luxembourg.....je crois DarkO qu'avant que ca arrive a Paris tu en as encore pour 3 ou 4 jours.........mais je veux pas te demoraliser.....
> 
> En tout cas, on attend les photos....


 
merci  

j'ai le moral parce que j'ai l'expérience des expéditions chez Apple  Non théoriquement je devrais être livré demain, au pire jeudi.
Ma commande est passée en "Truck arrived at final destination" le 07/02/05 ce qui veut dire que K+N a remis le colis à TNT ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> j'ai le moral parce que j'ai l'expérience des expéditions chez Apple  Non théoriquement je devrais être livré demain, au pire jeudi.
> Ma commande est passée en "Truck arrived at final destination" le 07/02/05 ce qui veut dire que K+N a remis le colis à TNT ...



bon, c'est une bonne chose.....et je ne continuerai pas sur mon experience ......de TNT... 
Garde le moral.....


----------



## julk (9 Février 2005)

Salut  , 
j'ai commandé il y a une semaine , un powerbook en BTO(15" 1Go de ram et 128vram) , chez un revendeur apple.
Qui lui passe par ingram...

Ca veut dire que mon delais de livraison va en être encore augmenté? 
Genre temps normal de Apple , puis livraison chez Ingram? puis envoi chez le revendeur?
Ou apple prépare ses commandes plus vite pour les gros distributeur/revendeur...

En gros quel est le temps d'attente à votre avis?

merci


----------



## Brnml (9 Février 2005)

> Out For Delivery AULNAY-SOUS-BOIS, 93, FR 09 Feb 2005 07:08


Il arrive !!!! Confirmation par TNT. 
Que l'attente fut longue. Difficile de rester 
Je prendrai quelques photos, mais je n'aurai pas le temps de les mettre en ligne aujourd'hui. Ce sera demain.


----------



## macech (9 Février 2005)

J'ai commandé mon PBook 15" le 31 janvier ; voyant que depuis il est sur le statut "Open", j'ai appelé Apple.
Réponse (après recherche) : le PBook est bloqué à Shanghai pour cause de Nouvel An chinois ! Au moment même où on aurait dû l'expédier, tout se serait arrêté pour les festivités... C'est évidemment trop beau pour être un canular... et j'ai été pris d'un fou rire au téléphone, mon interlocutrice me sachant gré de prendre l'explication de cette manière. Toujours est-il qu'il ne sera pas expédié avant la semaine prochaine !
Moralité 1 : ne passez pas commande sur Apple Store en plein Nouvel An chinois.
Moralité 2 : attention quand Apple annonce des mises à niveau dans cette période...
Comme quoi, la globalisation obéit encore à des contingences locales... Faut-il s'en réjouir ?


----------



## chupastar (9 Février 2005)




----------



## DarKOrange (9 Février 2005)

macech a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé mon PBook 15" le 31 janvier ; voyant que depuis il est sur le statut "Open", j'ai appelé Apple.
> Réponse (après recherche) : le PBook est bloqué à Shanghai pour cause de Nouvel An chinois ! Au moment même où on aurait dû l'expédier, tout se serait arrêté pour les festivités... C'est évidemment trop beau pour être un canular... et j'ai été pris d'un fou rire au téléphone, mon interlocutrice me sachant gré de prendre l'explication de cette manière. Toujours est-il qu'il ne sera pas expédié avant la semaine prochaine !
> Moralité 1 : ne passez pas commande sur Apple Store en plein Nouvel An chinois.
> Moralité 2 : attention quand Apple annonce des mises à niveau dans cette période...
> Comme quoi, la globalisation obéit encore à des contingences locales... Faut-il s'en réjouir ?


 
Ouf ben j'ai eu chaud  
"Il" vient d'arriver  :love:


----------



## bouchon (9 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Arrive Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 07 Feb 2005 12:10
> Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 07 Feb 2005 12:49




le mien est arrivé au Terminal Luxembourg Mardi 8 a 10h, et depuis, plus aucune nouvelle .... on est le 9 au soir ... c'est pas bizarre ca ?


----------



## Caster (9 Février 2005)

bah, moi j'ai commandé un PB 12" chez mon revendeur préféré .... mais aucune indication quant à la dispo


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

bouchon a dit:
			
		

> le mien est arrivé au Terminal Luxembourg Mardi 8 a 10h, et depuis, plus aucune nouvelle .... on est le 9 au soir ... c'est pas bizarre ca ?



Je sais pas ce qu'il en font de nos Mac au Luxembourg mais que c'est long chaque fois...pffff
(pas tout le temps mais quelque fois, et je pense a imac que j'ai commande a Pablito..., ca peut durer 3/5 jours)


----------



## mandrax_fr (9 Février 2005)

mon statut vient de changer surle suivi K&N :

*10 feb 05      32 05       Flight Booked      CNSHA30* 

alala c'est le meilleur moment...l'attente, ensuite on se lasse vite


----------



## bouchon (9 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce qu'il en font de nos Mac au Luxembourg mais que c'est long chaque fois...pffff
> (pas tout le temps mais quelque fois, et je pense a imac que j'ai commande a Pablito..., ca peut durer 3/5 jours)


haaaa zut .... et  moi hier qui espérait voir arriver ce portable vendredi aprems midi, la ca m'a l'air compromis


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

bouchon a dit:
			
		

> haaaa zut .... et  moi hier qui espérait voir arriver ce portable vendredi aprems midi, la ca m'a l'air compromis



continue d'esperer ca coute rien 


signe; un casseur de moral....


----------



## chagregel (9 Février 2005)

Je vais vous demander de recentrer le sujet! ici, nous parlons de la nouvelle gamme des Powerbook, pas de leur livraison. Merci   

Merci de continuer ici 

Pour relancer le sujet, quelqu'un ici connait il la configuration du nouveau Powerbook MIPE?

-Le HD est il à 5400 Tr?
-La RAM est elle 2x256 ou 1x512?

Dans le forum Switch y'a que des nioub, ils y connaissent rien  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous demander de recentrer le sujet! ici, nous parlons de la nouvelle gamme des Powerbook, pas de leur livraison. Merci
> 
> Merci de continuer ici
> 
> ...



Raleur!
dd 80 Go , 5400 tour 
1x 512mo 
et le tout dans un 15' en 1,5 Go G4 (photo ici)
Bref c'est un pb 15" de base en promo....
voila, suffisait de demander....ou de chercher....


----------



## Amophis (9 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Raleur!
> 
> voila, suffisait de demander....ou de chercher....



Rooooo l'autre, il va se faire des amis    :casse: 


C'est vrai que ce n'est pas clairement dit dans leur offre, mais je pense que c'est la config standard "promotionnée"


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Rooooo l'autre, il va se faire des amis    :casse:
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que ce n'est pas clairement dit dans leur offre, mais je pense que c'est la config standard "promotionnée"



oui, c'est sur!

des amis? ca sert a quoi?


----------



## chagregel (9 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Raleur!
> dd 80 Go , 5400 tour
> 1x 512mo
> et le tout dans un 15' en 1,5 Go G4 (photo ici)
> ...




Explique moi ou tu as vu dans cette page que le HD est à 5400 Tr et la Ram en 1x512 Mo?

Je suis pas raleur (quoique ), j'essaye juste de maintenir ce forum


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Explique moi ou tu as vu dans cette page que le HD est à 5400 Tr et la Ram en 1x512 Mo?
> 
> Je suis pas raleur (quoique ), j'essaye juste de maintenir ce forum



non,mais je plaisantais....vous avez pas l'humour facile,les modos....    

non, sur cette page il n'y a que la commande et la photo.....et c'est pourquoi je marquais "photo ici"

sinon, la page est sur l'apple store mais avec leur systeme a la c** on ne peut donner le lien faute de quoi dans 10mn il sera corrompu....
donc dans Mac4ever par exemple (recherche google...ici )on te precise que le mipe est un 15" classique....
de la tu pars sur l'apple store voir le 15" classique et on te dit dd 80 go 5400
et 512 uniquement en 1 slot......voila


----------



## Dino (9 Février 2005)

lors de ma commande mipe, le vendeur m'a certifié que ce serait la meme que la config de base.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Dino a dit:
			
		

> lors de ma commande mipe, le vendeur m'a certifié que ce serait la meme que la config de base.



c'est bien ce que je disais...merci de confirmer....


----------



## chagregel (10 Février 2005)

Yes!!

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Yes!!
> 
> Merci beaucoup



Mais de rien.....c'etait avec plaisir.


----------



## vg93179 (10 Février 2005)

moi ils m'ont  dit fin de semaine à la fnac digitale paris pour "des" PB... (je l'achète avec la fin d'une liste de mariage). Vu que je pars mardi pour 2 mois loin, il sont intérêt à pas être en retard apple ! Et je prendrai ce qu'il y aura.. 12..15 ... nan pas 17. trop grand. (Trop cher ? oui...trop cher, pas bien)


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Alors ils sont où les heureux posseseurs du nouveau powerbook ?


----------



## Brnml (10 Février 2005)

Reçu seulement en fin de matinée et non hier comme prévu ! 

Un joyeux drille ayant trouvé original d'omettre le n° et le nom de ma rue sur l'adresse du carton d'envoi   (seuls étaient indiqués mon nom et ma ville ! - je veux bien être célèbre, mais quand même ! ), cela a quelque peu désorienté TNT. Mais bon mon PB est là alors j'ai tout pardonné ! 

Alors déballage (j'ai pris quelques photos que je mettrai en ligne plus tard), paramétrage, connexion réseau, mise à jour applications (y comprix OS X - elle s'est bien passée), installation des mes applications indispensables. Je n'ai pas chomé et me voila. Premier message en direct de mon tout beau et tout nouveau PB.

Autres impressions plus tard. J'ai encore des tas de choses à faire. 

Mais OUF !!!!! il est là !!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Heureux pour toi , vivement des photos et quelques bench


----------



## Jetsurfer (10 Février 2005)

Brnml a dit:
			
		

> Reçu seulement en fin de matinée et non hier comme prévu !
> 
> Un joyeux drille ayant trouvé original d'omettre le n° et le nom de ma rue sur l'adresse du carton d'envoi   (seuls étaient indiqués mon nom et ma ville ! - je veux bien être célèbre, mais quand même ! ), cela a quelque peu désorienté TNT. Mais bon mon PB est là alors j'ai tout pardonné !
> 
> ...



Bien, le principal étant d'avancer, à force d'attendre on ne fait rien, tu es donc sur les rails pour passer à l'action.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Février 2005)

encore une désillusion après mon iRasoir, mon PB tout nouveau tout beau m'a été livré avec un pixel rouge    

Décidemment Apple ç'est pas si bon qu'on veut bien dire ...


----------



## Amophis (10 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> encore une désillusion après mon iRasoir, mon PB tout nouveau tout beau m'a été livré avec un pixel rouge
> 
> Décidemment Apple ç'est pas si bon qu'on veut bien dire ...



Ahhh les pixels, grande histoire.... 

Perso lors de l'achat de mon PB rev. C, j'en ai essayé trois (enfin acheté puis ramené) avant de trouver une dalle nickel.

Si tu es courageux, tu renvois, et tu recommandes... mais bon, a toi de voir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Les écrans .... 

Je pense que maintenant Sony a trouvé la parade avec ses nouveaux écrans, et je n'ai jamais entendu dire qu'ils avaient fourni des écrans avec des pixels morts.


----------



## Sinkha (10 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> encore une désillusion après mon iRasoir, mon PB tout nouveau tout beau m'a été livré avec un pixel rouge
> 
> Décidemment Apple ç'est pas si bon qu'on veut bien dire ...


 
Avant toutes chose, essaye un massage sur le pixel. En suite éteint ou met en veille et recommence le massage, plusieurs fois. 
Il y a des pixel sois disant mort, qui son revenu a la vie avec cette technique.


----------



## watanaiko (11 Février 2005)

tu vas l'acheter , ou sans dout c'est deja fait , Ben, je te conseille d'attendre car, je trouve que le G4 est un peu vieillot, patiente, j'en suis sure qu'un G5 se pointe.. je le sens... mon intuition me dit que d'ici quelques mois, le G5 sort.. j'attendrais un peu avant de l'acheter il faut toujours qu'il y ait des defauts lors de passage d'un G a un autre... mon G3 avait un defaut de carte mere car il faisait partie de la premiere generation des g3...


----------



## minime (11 Février 2005)

Tu attends pendant des mois qu'un modèle soit commercialisé, déjà c'est frustrant, mais quand il est enfin là&#8230; ben tu continues d'attendre parce que première série connait parfois des problèmes, qui ne sont pas toujours réglés par la seconde, il vaut mieux éviter la troisième par principe, au cas où la quatrième apporterait un gain de puissance significatif, et à ce moment là les premières rumeurs concernant la génération suivante commencent à circuler. Etc.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Effectivement, plus on spécule sur une futur mise a jour, moins on achete.
Faut savoir franchir le pas a un moment.


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Février 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Avant toutes chose, essaye un massage sur le pixel. En suite éteint ou met en veille et recommence le massage, plusieurs fois.
> Il y a des pixel sois disant mort, qui son revenu a la vie avec cette technique.



Merci pour le conseil  mais hélas ça ne donne rien d'autre qu'une sale trace de doigt sur l'écran


----------



## vg93179 (12 Février 2005)

Je suis énervé. A la Fnac digitale de St Germain (Paris), ils me disent par téléphone depuis deux semaines qu'il vont recevoir les nouveaux pb cette fin de semaine (vendredi ou samedi 11 et 12 donc). 
Moi qui hésitais à prendre le 15 pouces ancien modèle depuis sa baisse à la fnac la semaine dernière, je me dis que je patiente et achète le nouveau aujourd'hui. 
Je passe à la Fnac tout à l'heure, et le vendeur me dit que les pb ne seront pas là avant deux semaines. 
Je m'en étonne vu l'assurance que les vendeurs avaient au tel. 
Il me confirme. 
Je lui demande alors le 15 pouces ancien modèle au prix revu à la baisse. 
Mais il n'en a plus. Aucuen fnac n'en a plus d'allieurs selon lui. 
Je pars mardi prochain très loin. 
J'ai besoin d'un pb. 
Je suis obligé de l'acheter à la fnac pour cause d'argent dispo uniquement sur une liste de mariage printemps qui fonctionne à la fnac. 
Je suis pas dans la merde. 
Que faire.... acheter un modèle d'expo si j'en trouve un ? 
Le 17 pouces à 2300 euros !!!!!! (ancien modele)
Le 12 pouces ancien modele ? 
Je sais vraiment pas quoi faire...


----------



## Tox (12 Février 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis obligé de l'acheter à la fnac pour cause d'argent dispo uniquement sur une liste de mariage printemps qui fonctionne à la fnac.
> Je suis pas dans la merde.
> Que faire.... acheter un modèle d'expo si j'en trouve un ?
> Le 17 pouces à 2300 euros !!!!!! (ancien modele)
> ...


Le pb est-il absolument nécessaire ? Sinon, un p'tit iBook 12" pourrait faire l'affaire... L'avantage, tu ne dépenses pas énormément, la machine est fiable, autonome et dispo. Par contre, tu n'as pas l'entrée son...

Et à la limite, à ton retour, tu la revends et prends le pb de tes rêves. Je dis ça, car c'est un peu comme ça que l'iBook est maintenant chez moi et j'arrive pas à me résoudre à le vendre .


----------



## Tox (12 Février 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Les écrans ....
> 
> Je pense que maintenant Sony a trouvé la parade avec ses nouveaux écrans, et je n'ai jamais entendu dire qu'ils avaient fourni des écrans avec des pixels morts.



Mais je n'ai jamais entendu non plus que Sony offrait une garantie contre les pixels défectueux. Non, cela reste une question de chance... Même Sharp (premier constructeur) prévient que ces écrans peuvent en compter. En fait, seul un constructeur (assembleur) peut donner une telle garantie en contrôlant les dalles qu'il construit (achète) et met en vente. Mais cela doit coûter CHER...


----------



## cham (12 Février 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends pendant des mois qu'un modèle soit commercialisé, déjà c'est frustrant, mais quand il est enfin là? ben tu continues d'attendre parce que première série connait parfois des problèmes, qui ne sont pas toujours réglés par la seconde, il vaut mieux éviter la troisième par principe, au cas où la quatrième apporterait un gain de puissance significatif, et à ce moment là les premières rumeurs concernant la génération suivante commencent à circuler. Etc.



LoL, exactement ce que je me dis. 

Il faut vous fixer une sorte de cahier des charges les enfants : attendre un troupeau de G5 à 4 x 4 GHz dans les portables pour surfer et taper un CV, c'est peut-être beaucoup de frustration pour pas grand chose. 

Dès que la machine qui vous convient sort ou est sortie, achetez. Et après ne regardez plus l'AppleStore, pcq (et oui) les prix continuent de baisser et les perfs d'augmenter, même quand VOUS avez acheté. Si c'est pas une preuve qu'Apple se moque du monde !


----------



## Gregg (12 Février 2005)

On veut des photos du nouveau powerbook ....


----------



## Mathoov (12 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On veut des photos du nouveau powerbook ....


 
Graaaaave


----------



## Caster (12 Février 2005)

par ici les 1er benchmark des PB


----------



## hifibuff (13 Février 2005)

Il semblerait d'après les premiers echos des possesseurs de nouveaux powerbooks qu'ils soient sensiblement plus bruyants que les anciens modeles et notamment que les ventilateurs se mettent en route quasi tout le temps même sur le 17 pouces...aller voir les premieres reactions sur powerbook-fr...


----------



## petou (13 Février 2005)

Bon dimanche à tous,
Je viens de recevoir le nouveau Powerbook SD en 15" (samedi matin), avant j'utilisais un Powerbook 12" à 867 MHz, j'ai changé de machine uniquement pour avoir un meilleur confort visuel ( et aussi par plaisir.
Depuis samedi les ventilos du 15" ne se sont pas encore déclenché, alors que sur le 12" pour une même utilisation, ils l'auraient déjâ fait...Je confirme donc un meilleur confort visuel et sonore.


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

On veut toujours des photos svp


----------



## petou (13 Février 2005)

Pas besoins de photos, c'est les mêmes qu'avant je pense.
La boite, le design... tout est identique.
J'ai oublié aussi de préciser que les HP du 15" me reconciliais avec le son des portables, sur le 12" le son etait inaudible.


----------



## rockindé (13 Février 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des pixel sois disant mort, qui son revenu a la vie avec cette technique.




Si quelqu' un a été témoin d' une résurrection de pixel merci de nous faire part de votre expérience...pour ma part le massage de mon pixel bloqué rouge n' a toujours rien donné de concluant sur mon 23" LG...Si cette technique est quelque peut efficace??l' inventeur d' un espèce de "vibro-pixels", entre guillemets, ferra fortune rapidemment vu l' étendu du problème!!et surtout la non prise en charge en SAV.  

J' ai ouvert une discussion à ce sujet afin de répertorier les pixels morts et/ou bloqués des utilisateurs du forum:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89979


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoins de photos, c'est les mêmes qu'avant je pense.
> La boite, le design... tout est identique.
> J'ai oublié aussi de préciser que les HP du 15" me reconciliais avec le son des portables, sur le 12" le son etait inaudible.





Je sais bien que ce sont les mêmes mais c'est une tradition ici quand quelqu'un a une nouvelle machine il doit mettre des photos


----------



## jerouma (13 Février 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à tous,
> Je viens de recevoir le nouveau Powerbook SD en 15" (samedi matin), avant j'utilisais un Powerbook 12" à 867 MHz, j'ai changé de machine uniquement pour avoir un meilleur confort visuel ( et aussi par plaisir.
> Depuis samedi les ventilos du 15" ne se sont pas encore déclenché, alors que sur le 12" pour une même utilisation, ils l'auraient déjâ fait...Je confirme donc un meilleur confort visuel et sonore.


 

Salut je compte passer commande d'un PB 15" 1.67 avec la carte 128 et le DD de 100GO, 
Peut tu nous dire ta config? Car au prix ou je vais payer la bete j'aimerai pas qu'elle fasse un bruit de tondeuse...


----------



## Mathoov (14 Février 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait d'après les premiers echos des possesseurs de nouveaux powerbooks qu'ils soient sensiblement plus bruyants que les anciens modeles et notamment que les ventilateurs se mettent en route quasi tout le temps même sur le 17 pouces...aller voir les premieres reactions sur powerbook-fr...


 
Tu a le liens du sujet sur powerbook-fr ?
Car petou a l'air de dire qu'ils sont justement moins bruyants...  
Merci
A+


----------



## petou (14 Février 2005)

jerouma a dit:
			
		

> Salut je compte passer commande d'un PB 15" 1.67 avec la carte 128 et le DD de 100GO,
> Peut tu nous dire ta config? Car au prix ou je vais payer la bete j'aimerai pas qu'elle fasse un bruit de tondeuse...



Bonjour, je confirme, je n'ai peut etre pas eu l'utilisation pour, mais depuis samedi 9h je n'ai pas entendu tourner les ventilos.
Le Powerbook à été tout le dimanche posé sur une table en bois, en utilisant iphoto, safari, mail et quelques programmes...
Donc peut-être qu'il y a problêmes sur le mien, mais par rapport au 12", il est beaucoup moins bruyant.
Ancienne Config : Powerbook 12"867 Mhz 640 Mo+combo+carte AE
Maintenant : Powerbook 15" 1,67 Ghz 512 Mo+SD+carte 64 Mo+DD 80Go.
Promis les photos pour bientôt.


----------



## Lordwizard (14 Février 2005)

J'aimerais faire le point sur l'offre *MIPE* svp !!!  

Le PowerBook proposé est-il bien celui qui vient de sortir avec le new trackpad et la protection DD ainsi que clavier retro-éclairé ???  

Le délai est passé à 3 jours actuellement donc c'est super rapide, qui à reçu le sien pour me confirmer tout çà avant que je saute le pas ?

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais faire le point sur l'offre *MIPE* svp !!!
> 
> Le PowerBook proposé est-il bien celui qui vient de sortir avec le new trackpad et la protection DD ainsi que clavier retro-éclairé ???
> 
> ...


 
regarde ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89627

et la :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3023526#post3023526


----------



## Lordwizard (14 Février 2005)

Merci DarKOrange !!

C'est vrai que je ne vais pas souvent sur le forum "switch"...


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Merci DarKOrange !!
> 
> C'est vrai que je ne vais pas souvent sur le forum "switch"...


 
ca fait du bien de temps en temps, c'est très frais comme forum


----------



## 928gts (14 Février 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je confirme, je n'ai peut etre pas eu l'utilisation pour, mais depuis samedi 9h je n'ai pas entendu tourner les ventilos.
> Le Powerbook à été tout le dimanche posé sur une table en bois, en utilisant iphoto, safari, mail et quelques programmes...
> Donc peut-être qu'il y a problêmes sur le mien, mais par rapport au 12", il est beaucoup moins bruyant.
> Ancienne Config : Powerbook 12"867 Mhz 640 Mo+combo+carte AE
> ...


 
Je confirme, ai reçu le mien ce matin.
Récupération des infos de l'ancien PB
Test de ilife 5 etc...
Pas de mise en route du ventilo.


----------



## Caster (14 Février 2005)

je vous invite à aller voir par ici  .... car les PB semblent avoir déjà des problèmes


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Février 2005)

Bon ben voilà j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains et fait une demande de remplacement de mon tout nouveau PB  suite à un pixel rouge ...

Quelqu'un sait comment ça se passe le remplacement ? On a un suivi comme pour une commande normale ? C'est long ?

Et à propos des pixels morts, c'est fréquent ou pas ? parce que j'ai pas trop envie de leur réexpédier un PB toutes les semaines moi 

PS : pardon je suis un peu hors sujet mais bon le titre du fil c'est "les nouveaux PowebBook" et j'ai reçu le mien la semaine dernière alors


----------



## Charles D (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,


une question assez generale, mais urgente:
voila je suis a Hong Kong actuellement et j ai urgemment besoin du Pwb, j ai attendu la Maj mais la ca ne peut plus attendre il me le faut pour bosser.

avec mon universite ici je peux avoir une discount en passant par une societe annexe, associee a Apple HK.
Du coup je choisissais le 15 pouces 1.67 , 100 Go HD, 128 Mo la carte, Combo. pour 1600 euros.
Sauf que les delais sont longs (ils recevraient les nouveaux dans 2-3 semaines, en plus le nouvel an chinois a retarde tout ca), de plus c est une machine custom donc rajoute une semaine, plus le traitement et livraison par chez eux, allez en etant sympa 4 jours = + d un mois, et c est vraiment trop :/ en plus la livraison est payante...

donc l autre solution c est l Apple store direct avec un budget un chouille inferieur, sans reduc education (reservee aux staffs a HK), et ma premiere question : les delais annonces (1-3 jours) sont ils tennus? 

L autre question, tres importante: je me rabattrais sur le 15 combo 1.5 Ghz, avec DD 80 et carte a 64, le 15 de base quoi.    
Y a t il une difference sensible (et utile) entre le 1.5 et le 1.67 ? (qui vaille d attendre 1 mois et claquer 70 euros).  Et entre la 64 et la 128 pour la carte graphique?   je ne joue pas dessus, je travaille parfois sur des logiciels de creation 3D, mais avec un portable equipe d une 32 Mo partagee je n ai pas eu trop de soucis... en fait j ai surtout besoin de RAM pour faire tourner des logiciels d architecture assez gourmands, et beaucoup de Photoshop, Flash, Golive etc....je comptais avec les sous economises le booster en RAM et passer a 1Go... 

A votre avis ca tient la route? ou alors a ma place vous attendriez pour acheter le mieux equipe pour 100 euros de plus? (mais il me faudrait ajouter de la RAM en plus) sachant que ca urge vraiment, s il est livre en 1-3 jours comme prevu ca serait vraiment, vraiment bien...

Merci pour votre patience et votre aide !

Charles


----------



## ederntal (14 Février 2005)

Les 2 gammes qui te satisferont sans doute...

Les nouveaux modèles seront moins puissant dans ton cas c'est sûr, mais demande toi bien si tu as besoin de cette puissance. Cela ne devrai pas changer grand chose pour la plupart des gens... Mais si tu passe tes journée a bosser sur des gros docs photoshop, tu sentira sans doute une petite différence entre les 2!

Mais les nouveaux modèles ont aussi d'autres aventages comme le clavier rétro éclairé et d'autre gadjets (emulation de la molette et le systeme de blocage de DD)... 
Perso je prendrai ce modèle, de plus si c'est urgent.


----------



## languedoc (14 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Le délai est passé à 3 jours actuellement donc c'est super rapide, qui à reçu le sien pour me confirmer tout çà avant que je saute le pas ?
> Merci



Hé, attention ! Le délai annoncé par l'AS, c'est EXPÉDIÉ, pas livré. Nuance importante. Ainsi, les 17" ne sont pas encore sortis des chaînes    Je viens d'apprendre ça par mon revendeur. J'attends depuis le 1er février     
Quelqu'un pourrait-il infirmer  :rose: ou confirmer ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

languedoc a dit:
			
		

> Hé, attention ! Le délai annoncé par l'AS, c'est EXPÉDIÉ, pas livré. Nuance importante. Ainsi, les 17" ne sont pas encore sortis des chaînes   Je viens d'apprendre ça par mon revendeur. J'attends depuis le 1er février
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il infirmer  :rose: ou confirmer ?




Salut ! J'ai moi aussi commandé un PowerBook 17" le 1er février. Ce samedi, il a été expédié (en retard par rapport aux estimations). Depuis lors, il n'a pas quitté Shangaï (Avion réservé pour le 16).
Et pour toi ?
Tiens-moi au courant de l'évolution de ta commande stp...

Merci,
Alex


----------



## lolo42 (14 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais faire le point sur l'offre *MIPE* svp !!!
> 
> Le PowerBook proposé est-il bien celui qui vient de sortir avec le new trackpad et la protection DD ainsi que clavier retro-éclairé ???
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé un PB 15" 1,67Gz 128Mb VRAM le 2 fév et je viens de recevoir l'email d'expédition ce matin avec 5 jours de retard. Et ils annoncent 6 à 7 jours ouvrables pour le transport ...
A suivre...


----------



## theo25 (14 Février 2005)

J'ai envoyé un chèque pour un pwb 17" 1,67ghz le 2 février et j'ai reçu aujourd'hui un avis d'expédition.
Ils annoncent 5 à 7 jours e délais donc pas avant la semaine prochaine.
Il est actuellement à Taiwan.


----------



## julk (14 Février 2005)

15" , 1,67 , 128vRAM , 1Go commandé chez un revendeur le 1 Février, toujours pas d'infos... j'en peux plus!!! faut mon powerbook!!!!! 
Je me base sur vos exemple pour estimer mon delais...pas cool de passer par un revendeur...


----------



## alastorne (15 Février 2005)

Aller, j'y vais de mon petit commentaire, et accessoirement de mon premier post ici.   

J'ai commandé mon 12" 1,5Ghz en config standard 1 jour après la sortie du nouveau modèle, un mardi. Je l'ai reçu exactement 1 semaine après jour pour jour.

Voilà donc 1 semaine que j'ai mon 12" 1,5, j'avais avant le 12" 1,33 avec 512Mo de Ram, modèle quasiment identique donc.

Je suis globalement satisfait de mon nouveau 12", très similaire au précédent évidement.

J'ai noté une bien meilleure réactivité sur iPhoto (la seule appli un peu lourde que j'ai utilisé jusque là), le DD 5400 tour/mn se fait clairement sentir.

Par contre je suis (un chouia) déçu car mon 1,33 ne faisait aucun bruit et ne déclenchait son ventilo qu'un cas de "coup dur". Le nouveau 1,5 lance le ventilo dès le démarrage et ne l'arrête jamais ! Ca tourne à vitesse très réduite, en yoyo, ce n'est pas gênant, mais ça tourne...

Le DD a tendance à "gratouiller" également, alors que l'ancien ne le faisait pas.

Sinon la machine reste superbe, attachante, ergonomique, l'écran est le même, joli de face mais ne vaut pas les derniers Vaio X Black de Sony avec leur diagonale et leur luminosité de folie. Je n'ai pas de défaut de conception à déplorer.

L'alignement de la batterie, de la coque ou même l'écran... tout est parfait.

La batterie me semble quant à elle tenir plus longtemps. 4h contre 3h30 pour le précédent en utilisation standard, surf internet en airport et luminosité à la moitié.

Bref, une machine excellente, dans la continuité de la gamme précédente, mais un chouia bruyante (c'est très subjectif quand même...).

Vous pouvez acheter !


----------



## 928gts (15 Février 2005)

lolo42 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un PB 15" 1,67Gz 128Mb VRAM le 2 fév et je viens de recevoir l'email d'expédition ce matin avec 5 jours de retard. Et ils annoncent 6 à 7 jours ouvrables pour le transport ...
> A suivre...


 
Ai passé commande le 31/01/05
Mail de notification d'expédition le 05/02/05
Réception le 14/02/05

A l'époque AS donnait un délai d'expédition de 7 jours et une livraison sous 6-7 jours OUVRABLES


----------



## lolo42 (15 Février 2005)

928gts a dit:
			
		

> Ai passé commande le 31/01/05
> Mail de notification d'expédition le 05/02/05
> Réception le 14/02/05
> 
> A l'époque AS donnait un délai d'expédition de 7 jours et une livraison sous 6-7 jours OUVRABLES



Et alors, tes premières impressions sur cette machine ?


----------



## mandrax_fr (15 Février 2005)

Bonne nouvelle pour les personnes ayant commandées un powerbook le 8 février, je viens d'avoir TNT au téléphone, les colis sont actuellement en Hollande, il devrait être pris en charge dès demain matin par TNT France. On peut donc prévoir une livraison d'ici demain matin ou après midi pour les gens de L'ile de France.


----------



## Mathoov (15 Février 2005)

Ouais c'est vrai, personne ne nous donne son feedback ?
Car apparement certains sont contents (les ventilos ne tournent que très rarement), et d'autres où ils tournent sans arret.  ?
Merci


----------



## jerouma (16 Février 2005)

928gts a dit:
			
		

> Ai passé commande le 31/01/05
> Mail de notification d'expédition le 05/02/05
> Réception le 14/02/05
> 
> A l'époque AS donnait un délai d'expédition de 7 jours et une livraison sous 6-7 jours OUVRABLES




Alors tu en penses quoi ? car je vais commander exactement la meme config dans quelques jours.... Est ce que tu l'a fait tourner avec de grosses aplis genre musique ou vidéo?

Fait il autant de bruit que l'on dit? Le DD? Les ventilos?

Merci pour ton feed back, qui j'espère va me rassurer pour mon achat.


----------



## Brnml (16 Février 2005)

Je vous ai promis des photos il y a quelques temps et je n'ai pas encore tenu ma promesse, mais je suis complètement débordée en ce moment. Alors pour vous faire quand même patienter, voici au moins une photo de mon tout nouveau (c'est le cas de le dire puisque c'est un switch après 18 ans de PC !) et tout beau PB 12 " (RAM 768 - DD 100 Go - SD).
D'autres photos et commentaires plus tard. Si, un commentaire quand même : pas de pb de ventilo ni de pixel mort !  

C'est ici.


----------



## Schneemann Bobo (16 Février 2005)

Puisque le thread a l'air de s'être transformé en blog "suivez en direct l'acheminement de mon nouveau Powerbook", je vais vous faire part de mon soucis. En clair:

- commande passée sur l'AS le 3/02/05 via l'offre MIPE
- "Notification d'expédition" reçue le 13/02
- et depuis.... rien!
Le suivi du _shipment status _ne m'indique strictement rien,   *Activity* *Location* *Date / Time (GMT)*  tout est vide...

Le hic c'est que je repars en Allemagne à la fin de la semaine prochaine, puis-je espérer le recevoir à temps? Les 6 à 7 jours ouvrés étaient indiqués dans le mail du 13 mais vu qu'il n'y a point de nouvelles depuis.... J'ai peur!

Attendre encore 2 mois de plus, je ne supporterais pas!... Ca serait quand même con, mon premier mac!...


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Février 2005)

Schneemann Bobo a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le thread a l'air de s'être transformé en blog "suivez en direct l'acheminement de mon nouveau Powerbook", je vais vous faire part de mon soucis. En clair:
> 
> - commande passée sur l'AS le 3/02/05 via l'offre MIPE
> - "Notification d'expédition" reçue le 13/02
> ...


bienvenue    
va faire un tour sur ce site : www.apecode.com et saisi ton numero d'expédition (8xxx...)
tu devrais y voir quelque chose


----------



## alitaliano (16 Février 2005)

Yes !

Merci DarkOrange.

J'ai retrouvé la trace de mon PB 17"   

Commandé le 2 février quand même et vol reculé de 3 jours pour cause de capacité de poids dépassée  

Enfin, il arrive, mais faut être patient...


----------



## Schneemann Bobo (16 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue
> va faire un tour sur ce site : www.apecode.com et saisi ton numero d'expédition (8xxx...)
> tu devrais y voir quelque chose



Merci! 

J'ai bien retrouvé trace de mon PB, à Shangai, "Flight Booked"...

Wait...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

alitalianos a dit:
			
		

> Yes !
> 
> Merci DarkOrange.
> 
> ...


 
Salut ! J'ai moi aussi commandé un PowerBook 17" au début du mois (le 1er février dans mon cas). Il a été expédié le 12, et depuis il n'a pas quitté Shangaï. Problème de surpoids de l'avion, comme dans ton cas. J'attends donc tjs. Ca m'étonnerait que je le reçoive dans les 6-7 jours ouvrables annoncés (soit lundi ou mardi prochain), mais bon... je continue d'espérer.
Tiens moi au courant de ton suivi stp, ce serait sympa ! Voici le mien en attendant :

16 feb 0532 Flight BookedApple Shanghai
12 feb 0586 shipment on hold due to cargo exceeding daily space allocationKN High Tech Logistics
12 feb 0530 Departed from sourceApple Shanghai
12 feb 0530 departed from product sourceKuehne & Nagel Shanghai
12 feb 0505 boxes scannedKuehne & Nagel Shanghai
12 feb 0500 Data received from supplierApple Shanghai

Alex


----------



## alitaliano (16 Février 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Salut ! J'ai moi aussi commandé un PowerBook 17" au début du mois (le 1er février dans mon cas). Il a été expédié le 12, et depuis il n'a pas quitté Shangaï. Problème de surpoids de l'avion, comme dans ton cas. J'attends donc tjs. Ca m'étonnerait que je le reçoive dans les 6-7 jours ouvrables annoncés (soit lundi ou mardi prochain), mais bon... je continue d'espérer.
> Tiens moi au courant de ton suivi stp, ce serait sympa ! Voici le mien en attendant :
> 
> 16 feb 0532 Flight BookedApple Shanghai
> ...



Salut Alex !

Bien, je tâcherai de te tenir au courant.

On devrait l'avoir en milieu de semaine prochaine quand même !

C'est dur dur en attendant ...  :sleep: 
À plus !
Alex


----------



## Yumisan (16 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!

Je vais pouvoir vous parler de mon ressentit avec ce nouveau powerbook que j'ai recu lundi (commandé le vendredi juste avant, il est arrivé très vite)
C'est donc un powerbook en offre MIPE. Personnellement je n'ai pas de problème de ventilateur ou de bruit particulier, je le trouve bien plus silencieux que mon ancien PC portable. Sinon ben que dire, c'est vraiment une belle machine! Tout fonctionne à merveille. Il était livré avec iLife5 installé.
Concernant l'autonomie je ne me prononce pas trop car ma batterie vient juste de finir sa calibration, mais je dirais qu'il tiens un peu plus de 3h30 avec lumière de l'écran a fond et connexion airport pour des activités comme internet, messenger et mail.

Voili voilou !


----------



## Sinkha (16 Février 2005)

3h30


----------



## Yumisan (16 Février 2005)

Je confirmerais ca au fur et a mesure de l'utilisation... Pour l'instant c'est pas évident a évaluer  Mais ca tourne vers ca, peut etre un  peu plus...


----------



## Amophis (16 Février 2005)

Yumisan a dit:
			
		

> Je confirmerais ca au fur et a mesure de l'utilisation... Pour l'instant c'est pas évident a évaluer  Mais ca tourne vers ca, peut etre un  peu plus...



C'est bien un 15" que tu as... parce que 3H30 luminosité à fond, je te rachete ta batterie   

Car, nous avec nos 15" rev. C, on tiens 2H30 / 3H avec luminosité à moitié 

Attention à ce que tu dis, y en a qui vont faire une crise


----------



## Yumisan (16 Février 2005)

ah non promis c'est bien un 15'' et je laisse bien la luminosité a fond sinon j'ai trop mal aux yeux ^^


----------



## Kid_Paddle (16 Février 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Salut ! J'ai moi aussi commandé un PowerBook 17" au début du mois (le 1er février dans mon cas). Il a été expédié le 12, et depuis il n'a pas quitté Shangaï. Problème de surpoids de l'avion, comme dans ton cas. J'attends donc tjs. Ca m'étonnerait que je le reçoive dans les 6-7 jours ouvrables annoncés (soit lundi ou mardi prochain), mais bon... je continue d'espérer.
> Tiens moi au courant de ton suivi stp, ce serait sympa ! Voici le mien en attendant :
> 
> 16 feb 0532 Flight BookedApple Shanghai
> ...


pareil, il est bloqué aussi pour moi
par contre, j'ai commandé d'autres trucs avec (iCurve, clavier et souris wireless et tucano)
je vais tout recevoir en un seul gros colis ou en plusieurs paquet ?
d'allieurs mon clavier est déjà arrivé à Cork


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Kid_Paddle a dit:
			
		

> pareil, il est bloqué aussi pour moi
> par contre, j'ai commandé d'autres trucs avec (iCurve, clavier et souris wireless et tucano)
> je vais tout recevoir en un seul gros colis ou en plusieurs paquet ?
> d'allieurs mon clavier est déjà arrivé à Cork




J'ai également la housse Tucano avec. Normalement, elle devrait arriver en même temps. c'est en tout cas ce qui s'est passé pour mes 2 autres commandes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

alitalianos a dit:
			
		

> Salut Alex !
> 
> Bien, je tâcherai de te tenir au courant.
> 
> ...





C clair que c trop dur t'attendre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Mais bon, d'un autre côté, j'ai attendu des mois avant de commader... Donc je vais pas mourir pour quelques jours de plus 
Par contre les premiers échos sur ces nouveaux PowerBook ne sont pas supers et ça, ça me fait peur. Pour mon switch, j'ai pas envie d'avoir une machine qui va me crever entre les mains après quelques heures !


----------



## Fran6 (16 Février 2005)

Hello everyone,

Je viens de recevoir mon PB ce soir. TNT est passe a 21h alors que je n'y croyait plus...

Tout se passe bien pour le moment mais je vous en dirait plus dans les prochains jours....je suis un switcher, faut me laisser le temps d'arriver !!!!

Bonne soiree

Guinouss


----------



## Lordwizard (17 Février 2005)

Bravo Apple !!

15" MIPE commandé le 14/02 au soir, et il est expédié ce jour le 16/02  :love: 

Il est actuellement à Eindhoven ( NL ) donc forcément parti de Cork en Irelande,  à Paris apres-demain au plus tard je pense...   

Comprend rien à ceux qui recoive leurs PB d'asie!!


----------



## vincmyl (17 Février 2005)

Ca dépend peut etre des options


----------



## Caster (17 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Apple !!
> 
> 15" MIPE commandé le 14/02 au soir, et il est expédié ce jour le 16/02  :love:
> 
> ...




d'accord avec toi ..... le mien est parti (PB12" sans option) de Taîwan début de semaine


----------



## languedoc (17 Février 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Salut ! J'ai moi aussi commandé un PowerBook 17" le 1er février. Ce samedi, il a été expédié (en retard par rapport aux estimations). Depuis lors, il n'a pas quitté Shangaï (Avion réservé pour le 16).
> Et pour toi ?
> Tiens-moi au courant de l'évolution de ta commande stp...
> 
> ...



Toujours en attente    
Je répète qu'il ne faut pas confondre "expédié" sur l'AS ou bien produit


----------



## Schneemann Bobo (17 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Apple !!
> 
> 15" MIPE commandé le 14/02 au soir, et il est expédié ce jour le 16/02  :love:
> 
> ...




Voilà le genre de post qui énerve.... grrrr

Le même produit (pas de choix d'options possible avec MIPE) commandé 11 jours plus tôt bloqué à Shangai avec un vol réservé depuis le 14 je ne sais pas pour quel jour...

Y en a qui ont vraiment du bol!!


----------



## Yumisan (17 Février 2005)

Perso pareil, mon PB MIPE a été direct envoyé d'Irelande et pas de Sanghai ... En fait la technique c'était d'attendre un peu pour qu'ils en aient en stock la bas... ^^


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2005)

Merci de parler de vos problèmes de livraison la-bas, ici nous parlons des machines et il serait domage de fermer ce sujet


----------



## jerouma (17 Février 2005)

Salut les heureux posséseurs du noueau PB,


Quelqu'un pourrais me donner son avis sur le bruit des nouveaux DD 100GO, j'hésite encore a prendre cette option.

Merci


----------



## 928gts (17 Février 2005)

jerouma a dit:
			
		

> Salut les heureux posséseurs du noueau PB,
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrais me donner son avis sur le bruit des nouveaux DD 100GO, j'hésite encore a prendre cette option.
> ...


 
A priori pas très bruyant, mais j'avais un Titanium 500 20 GB avant alors mes repères ne sont pas très précis


----------



## 928gts (17 Février 2005)

jerouma a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu en penses quoi ? car je vais commander exactement la meme config dans quelques jours.... Est ce que tu l'a fait tourner avec de grosses aplis genre musique ou vidéo?
> 
> Fait il autant de bruit que l'on dit? Le DD? Les ventilos?
> 
> Merci pour ton feed back, qui j'espère va me rassurer pour mon achat.


 
je le fait tourner avec des bases 4D assez grosses et le résultat est plus que concluant.

j'avais des doutes sur l'autonomie mais je tiens facilement un AR Paris Lyon en TGV sans faire spécialement attention à la luminosité de l'écran.

Trop de travail actuellement pour tester avec visu d'un ou deux DVD.


----------



## jerouma (17 Février 2005)

928gts a dit:
			
		

> A priori pas très bruyant, mais j'avais un Titanium 500 20 GB avant alors mes repères ne sont pas très précis




Tu utilises de grosses applications? Genre vidéo ou musique?

Et les ventilos? as tu rencontré le meme problème que certains?


----------



## 928gts (17 Février 2005)

jerouma a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilises de grosses applications? Genre vidéo ou musique?
> 
> Et les ventilos? as tu rencontré le meme problème que certains?


 
J'utilie iTunes mais je ne pense pas qu'elle solicite énormément la machine.
En ce qui concerne le (les ?  ) ventilo(s) s'il(s) se déclenche(ent) c'est avec discrétion !!!


----------



## alitaliano (17 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend peut etre des options



Salut.

Ben oui, j'ai pris le mien avec des options : 80 Go au lieu de 100 Go (économie de 100 euros) et RAM boostée à 1 Go.

Mais pour les switchers qui arrivent sur Powerbook, ne vous inquiétez pas : 1) vous ne serez pas déçus par la machine ; 2) les problèmes éventuels concerneraient les ventilos qui moulinent en continu, et c'est tout. Peut-être que le processeur malgré ses 11 % de gain de puissance seulement en demande plus aux ventilos.  Mais j'en sais rien en fait, j'hypothèse, j'hyposthèse  

À plus.

P.S. À alexisback : ça y est le vion-vion a décollé !!


----------



## alitaliano (17 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Merci de parler de vos problèmes de livraison la-bas, ici nous parlons des machines et il serait domage de fermer ce sujet



Désolé Chag !

On arrête, on arrête. :love:


----------



## jerouma (17 Février 2005)

928gts a dit:
			
		

> J'utilie iTunes mais je ne pense pas qu'elle solicite énormément la machine.
> En ce qui concerne le (les ?  ) ventilo(s) s'il(s) se déclenche(ent) c'est avec discrétion !!!




As tu le probleme de bruit metallique dans ton Disque dur? Il parrait que c'est du au nouveau système de protection des tetes?


----------



## rdemonie (17 Février 2005)

Ca y est je commande ce soir.

Pb 15" combo, 1.67, 128Mb, 512Mo, 80Go.
Sinon je trouve le prix de la second skin tucano scandaleux, 35 euros.
Il y a moyen de la trouver ailleurs moins cher, je suis de bruxelles?

Sinon je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi il y en a qui vienne d asie ety d'autre d'Irlande, quelqu'un peut m'eclaircir?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je commande ce soir.
> 
> Pb 15" combo, 1.67, 128Mb, 512Mo, 80Go.
> Sinon je trouve le prix de la second skin tucano scandaleux, 35 euros.
> ...



Je pense pas que tu trouveras moins cher... Mais tu peux tjs aller voir chez MediaMarkt (au-dessus de l'Inno Rue Neuve), je sais qu'ils les vendent mais je me souviens plus des prix.


----------



## Lordwizard (17 Février 2005)

PB 15.2" MIPE reçu ce midi (en 2,5 jours chrono!), premières impressions:

Aucun bruit ventilo jusqu'à présent

Aucun bruit du DD malgré 60Go de données récupérées sur ma tour!

Zéro pixel défectueux et finition impécable   

Bref c'est de la BOMBE! Et je vous le conseil vraiment surtout à ce prix


----------



## Dino (17 Février 2005)

moi je l'ai demain mon mipe :bebe:


----------



## rdemonie (17 Février 2005)

Voila j'ai comander:
PowerBook G4 15" 1.67GHz SuperDrive 
Reference: Z0B6 
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 128MB dual 065-5644 
AirPort Extreme Card 065-5376 
Backlit Keyboard & Mac OS 065-5290 
80GB Ultra ATA drive (5400rpm) 065-5283 
Combo Drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW) 065-5285 
512MB DDR333 SDRAM - 1 SO-DIMM 065-5597 

Expédié sous: 4 - 6 jours 

merci de m'avoir guider dans mon choix. 
Je vous tient au courant des la reception. 

Sinon aparament le temps d'expedition est plus cours que avant.


----------



## ficelle (18 Février 2005)

mais qu'est ce qu'il est lent, ce nouveau trackpad.
si c'est la même chose sur le 17 que sur le 12, ça doit être mega penible de traverser l'ecran 
sinon rien à dire niveau bruit, ajustage, ecran... tout est nickel


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Mon PowerBook vient enfin d'arriver au Luxembourg !!!!!! 
*18 feb 05 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai*

J'attends avec impatience le suivi sur TNT. Je pense que les estimations seront respectées (elles annoncent la réception pour lundi ou mardi). Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


----------



## bouchon (18 Février 2005)

c'est hyper variable, mais par exemple le mien est quand meme resté 6 jours au luxembourg.


----------



## Yumisan (18 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est ce qu'il est lent, ce nouveau trackpad.
> si c'est la même chose sur le 17 que sur le 12, ça doit être mega penible de traverser l'ecran
> sinon rien à dire niveau bruit, ajustage, ecran... tout est nickel



Il suffit de régler la vitesse dans les parametres du trackpad... Moi aussi j'avais cette impression au debut mais maintenant que c'est réglé, c'est nickel ^^


----------



## rdemonie (19 Février 2005)

j'ai decider de faire le paiment par virement (internet bien sur)

C'est apres combien de temps que je recevrais la facture?
Et d'ici la mon pb sera tjs en attente? (je veux parler pour les modif effectuer)

Voila merci et bon we


----------



## ficelle (19 Février 2005)

Yumisan a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de régler la vitesse dans les parametres du trackpad... Moi aussi j'avais cette impression au debut mais maintenant que c'est réglé, c'est nickel ^^



je regle toujours la vitesse en maxi, mais même comme ça, il est beaucoup plus lent que sur mon al867 
c'est certainement une question d'habitude.

sinon, j'ai lu un peu partout que le disque seagate 100 go faisait un drole de bruit par intermitence, mais je n'ai pas encore constaté ce problème.


----------



## TheRV (19 Février 2005)

ca me rassure de lire ces commentaires sur le track pad! J'ai beaucoup de mal avec mon nouveau PB15' en remplacment de ma plourde!
en effet, le track pad fonctionne differement. Il prend maintenant en compte la vitesse de déblacement du doigt alors qu'avant il prenait en compte la distance parcourue. Bref, une question d'habitude je suppose.


----------



## ficelle (19 Février 2005)

je viens de me rendre compte, en fouillant dans la boite, que le 12 pouces n'est plus livré avec l'adaptateur video/s-video.
une nouvelle mesquinerie de la part d'apple qui propose maintenant cet accessoire en option


----------



## rdemonie (19 Février 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> j'ai decider de faire le paiment par virement (internet bien sur)
> 
> C'est apres combien de temps que je recevrais la facture?
> Et d'ici la mon pb sera tjs en attente? (je veux parler pour les modif effectuer)
> ...


 
personne qui peux m'aider?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> personne qui peux m'aider?



Moi, mon paiement par virement a été accepté après 36h, si c'est ce que tu veux savoir. Pour la facture, je ne peux pas t'aider...


----------



## ederntal (19 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me rendre compte, en fouillant dans la boite, que le 12 pouces n'est plus livré avec l'adaptateur video/s-video.
> une nouvelle mesquinerie de la part d'apple qui propose maintenant cet accessoire en option



il était livré avec avant ????


----------



## ficelle (19 Février 2005)

pour l'export d'une séquence dv de 2'38 vers du mpeg4-élevé, le al 12 met 5 secondes de moins qu'un bipro 867   
j'avais deja effectué ce genre de face à face entre al 867 et bipro, et le deuxième l'emportait haut la main !
il a pourtant des disques à 7200 tr, et beaucoup plus de ram....
je ne me suis pas encore essayé à FCP dessus, mais je pense que ça doit être un vrai plaisir


----------



## ficelle (19 Février 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> il était livré avec avant ????



et oui, il y'avait l'adaptateur vga et le video...

remarque, il y'en a toujours 2, mais j'aurais apprecié la presence du troisième


----------



## yret (20 Février 2005)

Globalement, êtes-vous content de votre nouveau matos ?


----------



## ficelle (20 Février 2005)

je viens de remettre en route mon vieux 1400 cs pour recuperer des disquettes par le reseau, et son trackpad est 100 fois plus agreable à utiliser que cette bouse qui equipe le nouveau 12.
j'espere que ce n'est qu'un probleme logiciel !  :hein:


----------



## la bete du 08 (20 Février 2005)

je l'ai recu hier (pwbook 12") apres trois jours de livraison pour faire 12 klm (merci tnt) alors voila mon ptit test.
sa change de l'ibook avec son disque anémique.
test fait sous COD united offenssive bhe sa rame toujours  
sous ut2k4 la c'est parfait tout a donf en 1024 et sa ne rame pas   
ma copine l'a essayé sous warcraft3 FT toujours tout a fond avec le max de perso sur le terrain en gros plus de 100 (partie reseau) bhe sa rame pas non plus d'un poil.
depuis le passage a la 10.3.8 le ventilos tourne sans arret sous n'importe quel jeux   
je suis surpris par contre de la qualité du matos . les touches sont douces l'ecran bien mais pas top le trackpad super .
sinon j'ai aussi encodé un divx en dvd avec toast sa vas super vitte par rapport a mon ibook 800 et imac 600 sinon bhe je croi que je n'ai plus qu'a attendre doom3 pour faire un test


----------



## ficelle (20 Février 2005)

la bete du 08 a dit:
			
		

> j
> depuis le passage a la 10.3.8 le ventilos tourne sans arret sous n'importe quel jeux



pour l'instant, je reste en 10.3.7, et la ventilation est plutot raisonable 



			
				la bete du 08 a dit:
			
		

> le trackpad super .



tu n'as pas l'impression d'etre toujours en train de patiner dessus ?


----------



## la bete du 08 (20 Février 2005)

bhe c'est vrai que je n'aurais pas du le mettre la maj je regrette maintenant surtout que sous ut2k4 sa m'a fait chutter mes fps grave  sinon c'est vrai le trackpad on a un peu l'impression de patiner mais c'est juste lorsque les doigts ne vont pas assez vitte sinon j'utilise une souris en temps normal


----------

